# Tankmates?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright I have a few different tanks set up..... and am curious who can go with who.... all are solo right now.
Pretend tank space is not an issue. Just looking for compatability. And I know tank space has an affect on who will tolerate who.

ruby red he is solo I know

(8-4")cariba they are together

jaguar cichlid 6"

Mbu puffer 5"

mono peacock bass 10"

payara 4"

(6-6")discus 6"

(soon to have freshwater ray)

MY hopes were :

ruby red solo

cariba together

jaguar and peacock bass

discus and ray

mbu and payara


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Jag would kill Peacock bass,MBU will kill payara.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^Agreed.


----------

